# good deal or no?



## abraham (Feb 28, 2008)

Not sure on the age(I think 4 or 5 years, but not sure)
yonex adx tour driver (cost $425) cleveland wedge (cost $110) titlest sand wedge (cost $100) first flight 1,3,4 and 5 woods. tru form irons 2 thru 9. excellent cond.
For sale for $200 Good deal or not? 
I'm not familiar with these clubs as I am a beginner so I thought I'd get your opinions. Also any info or insight to the clubs themselves appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## BOXCAR (Mar 22, 2007)

sounds like a good deal too me!

boxcar


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm not familiar with these clubs as I am a beginner so I thought I'd get your opinions. Also any info or insight to the clubs themselves appreciated. Thanks.[/QUOTE]

I suggest you call a pro shop and see what the trade in value is. Most of the golf specialty store such as TGW, Golf Galaxy and golfsmith should be able to give a price on these clubs.

Keep your head down and your eye on the ball

Bob


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm not sure what Tru Form irons are, but if they are clones of something else and they feel good in your hands, go for it! I feel a lot about my golf clubs like I do about my guitars, (come to think of it, I think I have more guitars than clubs in my bag), if they make you feel good enough that you want to play more, they are good clubs, (or a good guitar)...


----------



## skeener (Mar 11, 2008)

I think the irons are pretty old. I think Tru-Form stopped making clubs a while back. I know I haven't ever seen a set newer than about 15 years old.


----------

